# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Is the bartender Grace still at Tony's Hut? Last year I never saw her. ?

## Whynot

Last year I only saw the other bartender who isn't too friendly? If you don't mind me saying? Great bar when she is there.

----------


## booger

> Last year I only saw the other bartender who isn't too friendly? If you don't mind me saying? Great bar when she is there.


The dudes friendly once you bust his balls a little. I saw her on all of my trips, however the last one I only saw her on my last day as she was on vacation. When were you there?

----------


## gregandkelly63

Princess Grace and Milton work a week at a time and trade weeks.  I hate it when we are there and don't get to see her.  Nothing against Milton, but it's just not the same when she is not there.

----------


## Toban

Grace was there this year.  You have to let Milton beat you at the table games more often.  Then he'll warm up to you.

----------


## beachballler

Grace was Not there in July. Unsure if she was gone or just doing the week off thing as mentioned?

----------


## JohnNYC

I was there 8/10 to 8/20/17, and walked passed everyday. Grace was not there at all.  We continued up to Sunnyside, next to the Rasta health food stand. Maureen was the barmaid and a sweetheart. When she was off a young guy filled in and he was pretty cool too. Didn't catch his name, but ran into him at Roots Bamboo one night, and he went out of his way to come over and say hello.

----------


## Markospoon

Booger has it right. 
Just not like Grace.
Once a crazy looking J guy that I never saw before
came by hollering stuff at me for no reason.
Milt gave him "what for " verbally and the crazy nut pushed on.

I wish Tony would be there more often
He gave me an amazing take on worldly things
from his viewpoint living in J land..

----------


## ukran1ans

I was there in May and Grace wasn't there.  A lil birdie told me that she might have moved on....

----------


## Whynot

I was there about April 15-27 and never saw her once? I love that bar but refuse to go in when that nasty guy is there. Like total opposites? I know she must bring in more $ than him?

----------


## Uncle Johnny

Milton is a good man...

----------


## Patricia

> Milton is a good man...


Yes, he is ~ have known him since his days at Point Village ~~

----------


## JohnNYC

> I was there about April 15-27 and never saw her once? I love that bar but refuse to go in when that nasty guy is there. Like total opposites? I know she must bring in more $ than him?


Everytime I passed last week the place was empty. He waved me in but I kept walking up to Sunnyside

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

How can you disrespect the man with 3 first names?  

Milton is definitely not Grace, but he is a good guy with a good heart. Since For Real morphed into sandy whatever and booted Robbie and Maureen years ago, (now running Sunnyside) we have made Tony's Hut our go-to beach stop. 

Grace was fun too, but just because Milton isn't bubbly and airheaded, doesn't make him a "nasty guy". 

We didn't know him very well at first either, but once we sat down for a while and chatted him up about all things Jamaica, he warmed up to us pretty fast. Now we consider visiting with Milt and playing a few games over some beers a must do for every reach. We look forward to seeing him again this fall. We might even bring him down a new game to play.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lathomas

That's to bad Grace is not working there anymore.  Milton says some strange dumb things to customers will be skipping Tony's Hut next trip.

----------


## Whynot

Too bad, that would leave  Omar in Xtabi as the best bartender ....... Was also at Woodstock bar last year and Donovan has moved on ......

----------


## Nancy Marie

I saw Grace Ann the end of March.  We were there for 2 1/2 weeks and only saw her once.  I agree with Big Shiny.  Milton is a good guy.  He's fun and like Markospoon said he doesn't let the hustlers bother his customers.  He gave me the recipe for his rum punch and it was a big hit on our tubing trip this summer.  Not too many people made it to the campfire that night.

----------


## booger

> I saw Grace Ann the end of March.  We were there for 2 1/2 weeks and only saw her once.  I agree with Big Shiny.  Milton is a good guy.  He's fun and like Markospoon said he doesn't let the hustlers bother his customers.  He gave me the recipe for his rum punch and it was a big hit on our tubing trip this summer.  Not too many people made it to the campfire that night.


Have to agree that Milton does a great job keeping the vibe right. He puts up with no chit, from anybody.

----------


## N5_

We've know Milton for for many years...long before he started working at Tony's.  He is a good guy and we've had many laughs with him over the years.  Also had many good times with Grace over the years and we wish her the best.  On our last reach in May/June, Milton told us that Grace had indeed moved on.

----------


## gregandkelly63

Does anyone know where she went?  I know her son worked at another resort.  I hope he was able to get her a job there as well.

----------


## sixcats

I guess our next trip will be quite different.  We used to end most every night with Grace and have dinner at least twice during a week long stay at Debar.

----------


## lathomas

That's to bad Grace is no longer working there .  Grace was fun to play cards etc always kind to her customers.  Going to make new plans for my next trip .

----------


## TennesseeJed

Me and my crew had a great time with Milton a few weeks ago. He even gave us one of his own subs to try. Shadow and Niah the patty man were there too. It was my first time there, we really enjoyed it except for the constant beatings at bar games.

----------


## booger

> Me and my crew had a great time with Milton a few weeks ago. He even gave us one of his own subs to try. Shadow and Niah the patty man were there too. It was my first time there, we really enjoyed it except for the constant beatings at bar games.


Sounds like a typical afternoon at Tony's. I have friends staying there on our next trip and I look forward to checking out the rooms.

----------


## JohnNYC

I checked out the rooms behind Tony's last year. They're very spacious, but at the time they were in need of an exterminator desperately.

----------


## Uncle Johnny

Stayed at the Gatehouse Villa a few years back, it was rustic but not rustic rustic. Had a great time and was perfect for five dudes.

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Coming down next month and would love to see Princess Grace......any info where she might be working????

----------


## RonMon

I was told she is looking for her own place to open up.  I have a friend that stays in touch w her, I will ask him if she wants to make an update.

----------


## Sophie2012

I didn't realize anyone would get a vibe from Milton that would be anything but cool. We stopped in there every day when we were there early September and sat and played and chatted with him.  We asked him if he ever got a day off and he said the other girl (I had no clue who, must have been Grace) didn't show up and so he has to come to work every day.

----------


## JohnNYC

Don't feel too bad for Milton working 7 days.  Sept is slow season. Most are out of work or can only get limited hours. Working 7 days at a pretty cool job, and being able to support his family sounds all good to me!

----------


## TAH

> Don't feel too bad for Milton working 7 days.  Sept is slow season. Most are out of work or can only get limited hours. Working 7 days at a pretty cool job, and being able to support his family sounds all good to me!


John, do you work seven days a week? It's nice to have work, I agree with that, but people still need to have time off to do things of their own. Just sayin'.

----------


## tubes

> John, do you work seven days a week? It's nice to have work, I agree with that, but people still need to have time off to do things of their own. Just sayin'.


I work seven days a week 50 weeks of the year. For last 22 years. Its all good with two weeks off in Negril.

----------


## JohnNYC

> John, do you work seven days a week? It's nice to have work, I agree with that, but people still need to have time off to do things of their own. Just sayin'.


     I agree. But if I had the choice between working 7 days, 3 days or none at all, I would do what it takes to support my family.
     I myself work 60 hours a week, and when I'm not working I'm still dealing with business calls and emails.

----------


## Ever72

Last time we were there, June of this year, Milton was working and confirmed Grace has moved on. Please give Milton a chance!  He is super awesome  :Smile:  We will miss Grace but will continue to visit Milton!

----------


## theIguana

Any news on where Princess Grace moved on to? i’m heading down in a week with a group from WI and we would all love to see her.

----------


## RonMon

> Any news on where Princess Grace moved on to? i’m heading down in a week with a group from WI and we would all love to see her.


You won't see Grace Ann.  She is living in the states full time now.  She is doing very well and has no immediate plans to return to the Island.

----------


## theIguana

Good to know and good to hear she’s in the states and doing well!

Thanks for the update.

----------


## gregandkelly63

Good for her! Where in the US? And what is she doing?

----------


## RonMon

> Good for her! Where in the US? And what is she doing?


Shes in Michigan, just enjoying life, said snow wasn't even so bad!

----------


## gregandkelly63

From Negril to Michigan.  I wouldn't wish that on anyone!

----------


## YoEd

I miss that hut, helped build it, our man was Roy, he was awesome. I miss my chess games with Diana and I definitely will never forget John.
See you someday Tony.   Ed

----------


## jamman

A few years ago we spotted a thatch hut bar on the beach so I am guessing that is Tony's Bar ? The woman who worked there was great so thinking it must have been Grace ... Where is it located on the beach ? Coming in March and want to stop by again ...

----------


## Nancy Marie

It's next to the old Mariposa (now Blue Skies) near the Boat Bar.

----------


## Lorax2

I don’t think Princess Grace works at Tony’s Hut anymore, I haven’t seen her in a couple of years.

----------


## Ziggy

Grace is in the states.

----------


## Sophie2012

They now have a green tin roof on - doesn't look the same to me at all approaching it.  Still the same Tony's Hut inside but I was a little sad to see the green tin roof.  Stacy was working and was very proud of the new roof when I asked about it.  I suppose it will hold up more than the thatch roof they had.

----------


## MikeyNYC

change is change but that's a bummer about the roof. 
There's just something perfect about looking out from under the hut and seeing the silhouette of the grass against the blue water.

----------


## Tenn DD

> change is change but that's a bummer about the roof. 
> There's just something perfect about looking out from under the hut and seeing the silhouette of the grass against the blue water.




I hope the pic comes through, not experienced with attaching pics. There was a green roof in March, but thatch attached. Looks good.

----------


## JohnNYC

The pic came through fine. I think it looks terrible. I loved the old thatch roof that was there. The tin roof gives it a "Sunnyside Bar" feel to it. Don't get me wrong, I love Sunnyside, but Tony's has that deserted island vibe. I love hanging out on the bench, more than half buried in the sand, facing the water with drink and a smoke

----------


## Tenn DD

> The pic came through fine. I think it looks terrible. I loved the old thatch roof that was there. The tin roof gives it a "Sunnyside Bar" feel to it. Don't get me wrong, I love Sunnyside, but Tony's has that deserted island vibe. I love hanging out on the bench, more than half buried in the sand, facing the water with drink and a smoke


Ha! I get it. It looked fine to me while I was sitting at the bar watching that beautiful view through what thatch they still have. I bet I do again next March, likely more than once. 

Love the "deserted island vibe" description, that nailed it.

----------


## MikeyNYC

Tenn DD, thanks for the pic. While not aesthetically pleasing to look at from afar, at least we still get the same view from sitting under  :Smile: 
To be honest, I don't even recall what that part of the roof looked like before \_(ツ)_/

----------


## Todd

> Tenn DD, thanks for the pic. While not aesthetically pleasing to look at from afar, at least we still get the same view from sitting under 
> To be honest, I don't even recall what that part of the roof looked like before \_(ツ)_/


I took this pic from our balcony at Mariposa back in 2011.

----------


## mwenvlay

> I hope the pic comes through, not experienced with attaching pics. There was a green roof in March, but thatch attached. Looks good.


the rain will sound nice hitting the tin roof.

there's nothing like waiting out the storm under a tin roof, rum punch (or beer) in hand.

----------


## MikeyNYC

> I took this pic from our balcony at Mariposa back in 2011.


Jeez. The tin looks way better than that.  :Encouragement:

----------


## Sophie2012

> The pic came through fine. I think it looks terrible. I loved the old thatch roof that was there. The tin roof gives it a "Sunnyside Bar" feel to it. Don't get me wrong, I love Sunnyside, but Tony's has that deserted island vibe. I love hanging out on the bench, more than half buried in the sand, facing the water with drink and a smoke


I agree.  Walking up to it I stopped in my tracks....nooooooo.....but once inside you forgot about it.  Just looked different because on the side facing the beach it looks the same as the picture shows with the green tin roof.  I'm sure this is what made sense for them to do and the vibe is still the same.  Which is why we go there  :Smile:

----------

